# Beamshots; D26 with EO9, IMR9, P91, 1499, 1794



## cernobila (Jul 24, 2009)

Its time for the old D26 2x 18650 outfits. Lots of talk about one being way better than the next one, well the difference isn't all that huge. The overdriven lamp/bulbs are slightly brighter, so here we go. 1.6 sec, F4.0, 100 ASA.....2x AW 18650 2.6A cells, Leef switch.

SF P90






LF EO9





LF IMR9





1499





SF P91





1794


----------



## xeonsaga88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Excellent beamshot , good to see an eo-9 vs imr-9 :thumbsup:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 27, 2009)

Great topic! I guess I'll skip the P91 and stick with the Lumens Factory...

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cernobila (Jul 27, 2009)

One surprise was the performance of the 1499 bulb considering that it is rated at about 1.84A. In real use I found it to be as good as the other major players.


----------



## cernobila (Jul 29, 2010)

Update, reloaded the photos, hope these will stay longer.......


----------



## Roger999 (Jul 29, 2010)

cernobila said:


> Update, reloaded the photos, hope these will stay longer.......


You should do some outside beamshots, it doesn't do the high powered incans justice to test them inside.


----------



## Dioni (Sep 6, 2010)

cernobila said:


> Update, reloaded the photos, hope these will stay longer.......


 
Firstly, thanks for the update! 



Roger999 said:


> You should do some outside beamshots, it doesn't do the high powered incans justice to test them inside.


 
+1


----------



## Dioni (Sep 20, 2010)

Your beashots answered some of my doubts. 

IMR-9 vs P91


----------



## wedersonsilva (Sep 21, 2010)

It answered ALL of mine...:thumbsup:



Dioni said:


> Your beashots answered some of my doubts.
> 
> IMR-9 vs P91


----------



## cernobila (Sep 22, 2010)

Dioni said:


> Your beashots answered some of my doubts.
> 
> IMR-9 vs P91



An update on my enthusiasm for the P91 on 2 x 18650 cells.......the lamp blew quite a while ago while the IMR-9 is still going strong.....I wont be buying any more lamps that are meant only for 3 x CR123 cells.


----------



## Dioni (Sep 23, 2010)

cernobila said:


> An update on my enthusiasm for the P91 on 2 x 18650 cells.......the lamp blew quite a while ago while the IMR-9 is still going strong.....I wont be buying any more lamps that are meant only for 3 x CR123 cells.


 
Indeed they are severely overdrive on these cells. Your bulb took the inevitable path when is subjected to such "torture".  

But I still want it! :devil:

Cheers,
Dionata


----------



## recDNA (Oct 2, 2010)

What about 2 X 18500? Would that increase the bulb life? If so IMR's pr protected RCR's?

BTW, it's funny. Some folks said the beamshots convinced them not to buy the P91. They convinced me to buy it!


----------



## jh333233 (Oct 15, 2010)

Why SF P90 seem to be so white?


----------



## Dioni (Oct 15, 2010)

jh333233 said:


> Why SF P90 seem to be so white?


 
It is very difficult show the true tint in a pic. I think he used AWB to get these pics.


----------



## yifu (Mar 2, 2012)

Resurrecting this old thread... Is the 1794 bulb the original Carley one or the one made for FiveMega by Carley? 1000 lumens vs 200 on the P91 should show up as a huge difference. On the plus side the P91 looks a lot brighter than the P90 even though the difference is less than a factor of 2.


----------

